# Howard Hughes



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

After finding out which one it was and where it was, I went back for a shot of Howard's resting place. It's padlocked so I could not get inside for a view of the headstone but I still found it interesting.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty ostentatious for a guy who didn't wear clothes the last few years. Strange duck he was ( at least that is what the books/movies lead us to believe ) rich


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow! That is intense. You don't see that every day! It's pretty cool though...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

and where was this at ?


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Glenwood Cemetery...Houston


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

*From Wikepedia*

The *Glenwood Cemetery* is located at 2525 Washington Avenue in Houston, Texas. It was the first cemetery in Houston to be professionally designed and opened in 1871. The cemetery is situated between Washington Avenue on the North side and Memorial Drive on the South side, the latter overlooking Buffalo Bayou.

Buried in the cemetery is William P. Hobby, after whom Hobby Airport in Houston, Texas is named. Ironically enough, in 1938, the William P. Hobby Airport in Houston, known at the time as Houston Municipal Airport, was re-named "Howard Hughes Airport," but the name was changed back after people objected to naming the airport after a living person. This is also the location of pioneering heart surgeon Dr. Denton Cooley's family gravesite.[1] Anson Jones, the last president of the Republic of Texas, is also buried here.[2]

This historic cemetery is the final resting place of a number of individuals who were citizens of the shortlived Republic of Texas. The grave sites of those individuals have been designated with a metal marker and are frequently decorated with the flag of the Republic and State of Texas.

* Notable burials*

Joseph S. Cullinan, _Founder of Texaco_
William Stamps Farish II, _Co-founder, Humble Oil Company_
Albert Bel Fay, _U.S. Ambassasor to Trinidad and Tobago_
Maria "Ria" Franklin Prentiss Lucas Langham Gable, _Texas socialite, married to Clark Gable 1931-1939_
James Wilson Henderson, _Governor of Texas 1853_
Oveta Culp Hobby, _U.S. Secretary, Department of Health, Education and Welfare 1953-1955_
William P. Hobby, _Governor of Texas 1917-1921_
Roy Hofheinz, _Father of the Astrodome_
Howard R. Hughes, Jr, _Aviator, Industrialist_
Howard R. Hughes, Sr., _Co-founder, Sharp-Hughes Tool Company, later renamed Hughes Tool Company_
Anson Jones, _President, Republic of Texas 1844-1845_
Edgar Odell Lovett, _President (1st), Rice University 1912-1946_
Glenn McCarthy, _"King of the Wildcatters"_
Hiram Runnels, _Governor of Mississippi 1833-1835_
Walter Benona Sharp, _Co-founder, Sharp-Hughes Tool Company, later renamed Hughes Tool Company_
Ross S. Sterling, _Governor of Texas 1931-1933; Co-founder, Humble Oil Company_
Gene Tierney, _Hollywood Actress_
Margaret Kinkaid, founder of The Kinkaid School in Houston's Piney Point area


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

there are three markers in the plot.... Howard Robard hughes (Sept. 9, 1869 - Jan. 14, 1924), Allene Gano Hughes (July 14, 1883 - Mar. 29, 1922) and Howard Robard Hughes Jr. (Dec. 24, 1905 - Apr. 5, 1976).


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't be supprised if you get a thank you card for stopping by.

JA


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

if there's one thing i like about hdr, it's that it opens up a background... what a great photo James. he sounds like an interesting chap.


----------

